# For better or worse



## EW91 (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi everyone. I've been on the forum only for a few minutes and I am already excited that I have found a place where I can raise some concerns and share some issues. I am a 28 years old and my husband is 29. We've been married for 5 years and been together for 8 years. I was raised in a home where discussing problems with your partner was taboo. You sort it out amongst yourselves... but for the past year or so we have been struggling. And I really just need some perspective and advise on how to deal woth some of our issues. And that's why I'm here! Fighting for my marriage.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Howdy

Sorry your here concerning the “for worse” part.

Being able to communicate with your partner is an important skill.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yes, marriage requires communication and it was similar in my home. And when you share more details TAM is here for you. WELCOME aboard.


----------

